# What's the main reason for expating in SG



## rayonline (Aug 2, 2010)

What are the main reasons in heading to SG?

Is it b/c of the common language? Money, and career progression? Are people tend to be more senior positions perhaps from a deployment from their current boss? 

I mean a fresh grad wouldn't be so easy working in Asia right? I would not say SG has the best weather and outdoor pursuits right or the better work life balance ....


Thanks for your thoughts. 
Not looking to moving but just interested, I see that SG rates highly for expats. Being a NZder many of us just head to Australia or to the UK and fund our own ways there .......


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

good pay ?? and very few of the asian destinations do pay "EXPAT PAY" - though I am not on that cos of my residency

Rest ? Safe, secure, stable govt, and the country is virtually at the crossroads ..


----------



## rayonline (Aug 2, 2010)

cheers for that. 

how is asia for work life? is it that much tougher as my friends say it is? how comparative is work life to say a western country? a lof people may think its monday to friday 9 to 5 or more like 8 to 5.

is it generally people are attracted to asia of its (dynamic) fast pace of life and the infrastructure, close to other countries (tourism), perhaps pay and career progression structure for expats when they go back home. generally speaking is asia great for career progression if they are willing to sweat it out but if the wages are the same and et al .. that some may not bother going to asia?

i have read about expat packages, what about expats who fund their own movement to asia, is that more the younger fellas or the adventure tourists who wanna work in asia?


----------



## baysider (Aug 18, 2010)

Many expats get very good pay compared to locals.

It is a dynamic country, safe, efficient and competitive - some people want to be in a place at the centre of happenings and where the pace of life is fast.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

baysider: expats loose out on a whole heap of benefits that locals are entitled to .. 

Expats dont' mean higher pay than locals .. and locals get away with a lot of subsidies

Recently a Singaporean friend was in hospital for 1 month, for a surgery and post op recuparation in the Class A room - about 500 $ per day - and when the left the hospital he was charged ZERO $ All subsidised .. or covered from the Medishield which is a previlege for Singaproeans.

Cheers


----------



## anneteoh (Mar 20, 2010)

ecureilx said:


> baysider: expats loose out on a whole heap of benefits that locals are entitled to ..
> 
> Expats dont' mean higher pay than locals .. and locals get away with a lot of subsidies
> 
> ...


Sorry to go off this topic. I don't really understand the points system etc, can't say I'd paid any attention to it before. But I noticed that the names were changed in my French thread and that the moderator whose name appeared in the post had even edited someone's response. Now the posts are so mixed up, I just gave up.

But regarding the poster's question on this thread.
I think it's best to have a job before you get to SG, unless you have friends who can put you up while you're looking for a job. Life's expensive if you don't have accommodation arranged beforehand.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

anneteoh said:


> Sorry to go off this topic. I don't really understand the points system etc, can't say I'd paid any attention to it before. But I noticed that the names were changed in my French thread and that the moderator whose name appeared in the post had even edited someone's response. Now the posts are so mixed up, I just gave up.


If you immersed your head in some forums, points are fought over and some get killed .. literally .. It never made sense for somebody to zap or up .. 



> But regarding the poster's question on this thread.
> I think it's best to have a job before you get to SG, unless you have friends who can put you up while you're looking for a job. Life's expensive if you don't have accommodation arranged beforehand.


I too recommend getting something fixed here .. unlike a guy I met yesterday from Europe, who says he is a PC Hardware specialist and if I could refer some position for him .. I was dumbstruck as for reasons like - a) low pay for such SIM Lim type job, 2) not likely a company recruiting an European for such job and thirdly - not sure if MOM will even consider the pass

Do the homework before grabbing a red-eye to Singapore 

Cheers


----------



## anneteoh (Mar 20, 2010)

ecureilx said:


> If you immersed your head in some forums, points are fought over and some get killed .. literally .. It never made sense for somebody to zap or up ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Regarding the Greed over points - can't that be stopped? Identify the thief, name and shame? That should be embarrassing enough!
What a surprise - hey, Ecurelix, who are you actually?
Do you find jobs for expats? I 'm looking for a job in publishing/media or/as a presenter for any business as a change from teaching. Can you recommend me for a walk-in-interview?
I am seriously taking my retirement in SG or Malaysia and should be free to go by 2011.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

anneteoh said:


> Regarding the Greed over points - can't that be stopped? Identify the thief, name and shame? That should be embarrassing enough!
> What a surprise - hey, Ecurelix, who are you actually?
> Do you find jobs for expats? I 'm looking for a job in publishing/media or/as a presenter for any business as a change from teaching. Can you recommend me for a walk-in-interview?
> I am seriously taking my retirement in SG or Malaysia and should be free to go by 2011.


Let's not digress ... 

I am an expat, who just contribute .. and get happy when some thank me and left flaggerbasted when some can't take a proper discussion .. it's good to be helpful anyway ..

Having lived here for 10 years, I do have some contacts here and there .. but nope - I am not a recruiter

Do drop me a note in PM if you need any specifics

Cheers


----------



## anneteoh (Mar 20, 2010)

ecureilx said:


> Let's not digress ...
> 
> I am an expat, who just contribute .. and get happy when some thank me and left flaggerbasted when some can't take a proper discussion .. it's good to be helpful anyway ..
> 
> ...


Hi Ecu
May I call you that?
It reminds me of the EU!
I tried to pm you but it said there's so such name!
I saved the pm but it didn't save! Perhaps you can pm me?
Funny, there were two others chatting in my box too - though I'm not sure who they were talking aout, or who to. LOL


----------

